# Spay recovery



## Nola (Jul 20, 2007)

Nola just got spayed this past Friday. I am wondering how much recovery time other Goldens have expierenced. She's still not 100% two days later, but is getting more energetic, and enjoying the extra sympathy petting from all of my in-laws.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember with Daisy it was at least a couple of days before she seemed even half way normal again. It takes a few days to get past the effects of the anaesthesia, and probably at least another week to recover from the surgery itself.


----------



## dave&sandikliza (Sep 12, 2007)

Kalli spent the night at the vet's after her surgery.She was pretty peppy the next day when we brought her home but did rest a lot. We did enjoy the qoiet time and ga
ve her lots of love!
Dave&Sandi


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It can take a couple of days to get over the anesthesia.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It took Peanut a couple of days, she was pretty much out for 2 days and then slowly went back to normal.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Daisy rested a bit but she was pretty much herself soon after! It's amazing how quickly they bounce back.


----------



## brockway (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I just had my 1 year old (Jo Jo) spayed last Friday and I've been searching for actual recovery times online. No one seems to have an real answer. Everyone keeps saying "Cocoa was normal after a few days". I mean, these animals just had a hysterectomy, not just a few stitches! 

What would be helpful would be an estimate of days when Jo Jo is 100% and can run, jump, and be obnoxious. She's going crazy after excercising for 5 days. I know she keeps the cone on for 10 days, then what? Can she go on as usual? 

Gracias,

Jo Jo's Owner


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe I was told no major activity for about 14 days. But if she was up too it I could take her for short walks on leash not allowing her to run or jump after a couple of days.

Tinkerbell was under for only a very short time so she recovered very quickly. She had the surgery Friday morning and came home that evening. She slept all night and was a little slow in the morning. By saturday evening I was wondering how I was going to keep her quiet. She was running around, kept trying to get up on the couch. After a week we gave up. Thankfully she had glue not stitches so she never bothered her incision and the only side effect to her not being as quiet as she was supposed to be is that she has a bit of scar tissue at one end of the where the incision was.


----------



## brockway (Dec 11, 2008)

So, it seems that there is the standard 10-14 days of the cone head and on leash walks. After that, if they will do what they can/want? In other words, they wouldn't do activity that hurt themselves? 

I just gotta think that it takes time to heal internally and my dog seemed to be allright at day 2! It scares me to death to think that she's not healed internally and hurts herself. 

Everyone is pretty relaxed about it (on forums) so I guess I'll try to be.
Thanks!:wave:


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well straight after Shelley had her syitches Taken out she was ready for anything the vet actually saw how hyper she was and said it was fine for her to go back to her exercise. Full on runing and swimming i was thank god cause i didn't know how much longer i could handle her hyperness lol. That same day as her stitches came out we went to the lake and she had fun runing and swimming for 2 hours straight i thought she would never tire out but she did. By time we got home she was buggered. Shelley had her stitches in for 10 days.


----------

